# Attention barking



## Ttroms (Jul 7, 2018)

I know that goldens love to be the center of attention so I was prepared for the attention that my puppy needed. However, my one year old pup has gotten worse over time. He is crate trained and does just fine when we are gone, but when we are home if we turn our backs to do a chore or anything he begins to bark uncontrollably. It is the only time he barks. If he is outside on his lead and my wife or I walk beyond the length of it he will sit and bark until we return. We have tried letting him go to get it out of his system and it didn't seem to work. We just don't want to give in because he does stop as soon we come back...any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Take a moment to consider what you would like your pup 'to do' (and reward him for doing it), instead of barking at you when you are busy. Consider teaching him to go to a mat, and give him a stuffed Kong or chew toy, something to occupy him while he is there. When out on walks, 'practice' walking beyond the leash length while the other of you is keeping him occupied, with rehearsing and rewarding known skills, doing tricks he has learned, holding a toy or ball, or playing a bit with a toy, whatever it may be that can help his mind 'focus' on something other than barking at the one who has left.

Consider also working on 'self control', for many dogs barking is a 'symptom' of 'impatience'. Teaching skills, such as stay - in a sit or down, gradually increasing duration, go to a mat - remain there until released, 'leave it' and 'take it' and 'drop it' skills also help to practice 'self control'. 

Since he has a history of the barking behavior, it will take some time, practice and consistency on your part, but it can get better, when he understands that there is something else - equally rewarding to him that he can do.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

You might want to check out Karen Overall's Relaxation Protocol. 
https://www.boulderhumane.org/sites/default/files/ProtocolforRelaxation.pdf
It's a very specific set of exercises designed to teach impulse control and calmness in reactive dogs. I've haven't used the program but I like the idea of desensitizing to triggers and teaching relaxation. Maybe it might help your boy learn to wait patiently for your attention instead of demanding it. Hope this helps.


----------

